# AMAZING Radiated Tortoises



## PATMAN (Nov 9, 2007)

I came across these pictures of a few of Radiated tortoises taken by someone who lives in Madagascar. I had to share them with you!


----------



## Josh (Nov 9, 2007)

whoa those shells are something else! beautiful
thanks for sharing!


----------



## cvalda (Nov 9, 2007)

*THUD*

Those are some GORGEOUS creatures!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Incredible!


----------



## wayne.bob (Nov 9, 2007)

those are beautiful torts!!


----------



## barbie69 (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh WOW!! Those are absolutley gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 10, 2007)

Such beautiful creatures! They just make you say to yourself "Wow!". Thank you for bringing those here.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Incredibly Beautiful 
Yes thanks for sharing.


----------

